# How much time should I spend on the first part?



## ruskyline (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm going to take the FE exam at the end of October, I was wondering how much time should I spend for the first section (which is 50/110 problems right?)


----------



## TWJ PE (Oct 8, 2014)

The number varies from test to test. You will find out when you'll be offered a break right before you begin the exam.

As far as how much time... totally up to you - but remember, once you take your break you are locked out of the first section.

I think I spent around two hours (EE) which was a little longer than I wanted to but looking back the extra time was worth it.


----------



## ruskyline (Oct 8, 2014)

W9TWJ said:


> The number varies from test to test. You will find out when you'll be offered a break right before you begin the exam.
> 
> As far as how much time... totally up to you - but remember, once you take your break you are locked out of the first section.
> 
> I think I spent around two hours (EE) which was a little longer than I wanted to but looking back the extra time was worth it.


Thank you, I'll be taking Civil.. did you find the exam difficult?? So far I've got their official FE Exam Civil practice test plus couple of books from PPI (Civil discipline-specific review for the fe exam and FE review manual).. What else should I do to make sure I'll pass it?? I really have to pass it... thanks =)


----------



## leesv (Oct 9, 2014)

If you studied for the exam, you should able to pass it 100%. A lot of people I know pass it without even studied, I tried that too but didn't work the first time ha. Many of the answers are located in the reference manual, just type in what you want to know in the search menu.


----------



## TWJ PE (Oct 9, 2014)

Again I'm an EE - parts of it were but if you're prepared you should be fine. Be sure you know the reference manual (use the search function) and know your calculator inside and out (it will likely be able to save you time).

I've been out of school 5 years and I used: School of PE, NCEES FE Electrical and Computer practice exam, and all the practice problems I could find on the internet.

Good luck!


----------

